# Guru Nanak?



## Chica (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi ALL!!!

my names Ruby..first time poster..rock on me!!!   haha

anyways simple question..I'm not an overly religious person, as in I'm not a bapatized sikh or what not..but I do most definately believe in GOD and try to go to the gurdwara whenever possible..my mom is quite religious prays and what not..anyways my question was

i was suffereing the net..and i saw on sum site dat muslims claim GURU NANAK JI was a muslim..is dat true?? why would we pray to sumone who was once muslim..just curious..

thanx in advance


----------



## Archived_member2 (Jun 28, 2006)

Pray Truth for all and say Satsriakal!
Dear Chica Ji!

To know the religion of God one has to marry HIM and share HIS bed. Most enlightened persons have talked about similar experiences.

To know the religion of the True Guru like Guru Nanak Ji one has to share and dedicate his life completely to the Guru.

Some people claim to know the Guru's religion. I do not know what they have shared with the Guru.

God and my Guru did not want any intimate relationship with me until I had a worldly religion.


Balbir Singh


----------



## Chica (Jun 28, 2006)

hmm sorry but is dat answering my question ::


----------



## kds1980 (Jun 29, 2006)

> i was suffereing the net..and i saw on sum site dat muslims claim GURU NANAK JI was a muslim..is dat true?? why would we pray to sumone who was once muslim..just curious..


chica this is totaly false that guru nanak dev ji was muslim.many muslims are spreading this rumour to convert sikhs into islam.guru nanak dev ji beleives in reincarnation and there is no shabad in guru granth sahib where he praises mohammed or islam.so don't fall for these tricks.


----------



## Jasmeet kaur (Jun 29, 2006)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]WJKK WJKF
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I think you will get ur answer by this part of Guru ji's life history.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Early one morning accompanied by Mardana, Guru Nanak went to the river Bain for his bath. After plunging into the river, Guru Nanak did not surface and it was reported that he must have drowned. The villagers searched everywhere, but their was no trace of him. Guru Nanak was in holy communion with God. The Lord God revealed himself to Guru Nanak and enlightened him. In praise of the Lord, Guru Nanak uttered; [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"There is but One God, His name is Truth, He is the Creator, He fears none, he is without hate, He never dies, He is beyond the cycle of births and death, He is self illuminated, He is realized by the kindness of the True Guru. He was True in the beginning, He was True when the ages commenced and has ever been True, He is also True now." (Japji)[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]These words are enshrined at the beginning of the Sikh Holy Scriptures, the Guru Granth Sahib. Guru Nanak did not believe in a Trinity of Gods, or the belief that God can be born into human form.[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]After three days Guru Nanak appeared at the same spot from where he had disappeared. He was no longer the same person he had been, there was a divine light in his eyes and his face was resplendent. He remained in a trance and said nothing. He gave up his job and distributed all of his belongings to the poor. When he finally broke his silence he uttered "There is no Hindu, no Muslim". Daulat Khan asked what he meant when he said to Guru Nanak, "Perhaps the Hindus were no longer Hindus but the Muslims remain devout to their faith." Guru Nanak replied,[/FONT] 
[/FONT]


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Jun 29, 2006)

Gurfateh

Muslim is one who surrenders to the will of God as Islam means Surrunder   and larger term is Momin ie who floows Iman ie Faith.

In that context not Only Guru Maharaj were Muslim but each ture Sikh is Muslim and Lord Rama and Lord Krishna were also Muslim.

But when we comapre to Wahabis of today or say Ahmadiyas and good not of fear in them towarsds non Muslims.Das can say that those hell bound ghuys trying to convert us in satanic islam(ie surreneder to Satan) asre not at all  Muslim.

Gurmat anyway does not recoganse shirk or any power other then God so having faith in existance of Satan is also anto Islamic.Iblis works as per will of Allah and cooonquers heart but Allah is in all includeing Iblis.


----------



## Archived_member2 (Jun 29, 2006)

Pray Truth for all and say Satsriakal!
Dear Chica Ji!

God is not religious nor God has a religion.

The True Guru is God's Messenger. The True Guru does not belong to any worldly religion.

Guru Nanak Dev Ji was not a Muslim from the beginning, in all the ages, right now and will not be a Muslim in the future also.

Guru Nanak Dev Ji is God's Truth.

Truth has no religion.

God is not something different and a {censored} either. So long a {censored} is existing in the mind of a Muslim he cannot realize God. What can one talk about the True Guru?

God is also not a Sikh. Just imagine. God becomes a so-called Sikh. What will happen with the rest of the Cosmos?


Balbir Singh


----------



## max314 (Jun 29, 2006)

Chica said:
			
		

> Hi ALL!!!
> 
> my names Ruby..first time poster..rock on me!!!   haha
> 
> ...



Hey there Ruby, how's it going? :wink:

Guru Nanak was born into a Hindu family.  But whether the family was Hindu, Muslim, Rastafarian or extra-terrestrial, it doesn't matter.  What matters is what this man of wisdom and insight said, which was:

_There is no Hindu.  There is no Muslim._

*Guru Granth Sahib
Rag Bhairon, p.1136*​
What he meant by this statement was that neither Hindus nor Muslims exist, because all (wo)men are one.

He also reacted to the Hindu caste system with some disdain and disapproval.

He once asked:

_"What makes you a Brahmin [Priest caste]
And I merely a Sudra [low caste]?
If blood runs in my veins
Does milk flow through yours?"_

*Guru Granth Sahib
Rag Gauri, p.324*​
Nanak's goal, of course, was to promote equality among all.

And what of God?  Guru Nanak's original meditation on God now graces the opening page of the Granth, and is referred to as the _mool mantra_:

_"There is but one God.  He is all that is.
He is the Creator of all things and He is all-pervasive.
He is without fear and without enmity.
He is timeless, unborn and self-existent.
He is the Enlightener
And can be realized by his grace alone.
He was in the beginning, He was in all ages.
The True One is, was, O Nanak, and shall forever be."_

*Guru Granth Sahib
Japji, p.1*​
Sikkhs don't really pray *to* Guru Nanak.  We only meditate on God when we do meditate, and the _shabbad_ of the Granth are more to remind us of the same concept - God's eternal nature and the equality of all (wo)men - again and again using different examples.

Hopefully, you can see that Sikkhism isn't really a 'religion' in a conventional sense in that it actually _rejects_ the existence of 'religion' outside of human construction.  It's more of a philosophy of life that both explains the universe in a poetic way whilst emphasising that what is most important is being a moral and virtuous human being.


----------



## drkhalsa (Jun 30, 2006)

> Hopefully, you can see that Sikhism isn't really a 'religion' in a conventional sense in that it actually _rejects_ the existence of 'religion' outside of human construction.


 

Totally agree with it 

I have in the past emphasised this point many times that teaching of sikhism cant be put into boundaries to create a rival of other religions .



Jatinder Singh


----------



## Arvind (Jun 30, 2006)

drkhalsa said:
			
		

> Totally agree with it
> 
> I have in the past emphasised this point many times that teaching of sikhism cant be put into boundaries to create a rival of other religions .
> 
> ...


Great to see this   

  Such mindsets give me immense pleasure.

Regards.


----------



## bopadum (Jun 30, 2006)

Chica said:
			
		

> Hi ALL!!!
> 
> my names Ruby..first time poster..rock on me!!!  haha
> 
> ...


 
My 2 pence worth!

Read Guru Nanaks Janam Sakhi (life story by his close ones) He was first taught by a Pandit, then by a Maulvi. So he was educated in both religons.

He himself - more than likely a hindu background. 

Guru Nanak was the original rebel. His uniform/garb/clothing he wore was done by choice to question society.

Going to Chola Shaib confirms this. His Chola had all sorts of stuff written all over it, Star Charts, Urdu, Sanskrit, Gurmukhi etc.

Though he started off from a certain back ground he refused both (remember, at the time there was no real definition of Sikhi)

If he is muslim - which could be possible. Then why don't muslims believe/praise him?

His janam Sakhi will not be clear on this as when he came out of the river he is famous for saying: Na Kohi Hindu Nah Muslman over and over again.

And yes - once he left this world there was a struggle of whether he should be buried or cremated. Both religons wanted to have claim to him. Ill let you read the Janam Sakhi to find out the ending.


----------



## dalbirk (Jun 11, 2008)

Dear Rubi
   Guru Nanak Dev Ji did not believe in the following :
1. The Existence of a Satan 
2 . The circumcision of men
3 . The existence of Heaven & Hell 
4. God residing in a particular place ie Kaaba
5. The observance of fasting ie Rozas of Ramzaan
6. The difference between head hair & facial hair ie Human Beard is sacred as compared to Human  head hair & Shariat Way of cutting moustache
7. The Animal Sacrifice 
8 . Pilgrimage ie Hajj 
9 . The Existence of Seventh Sky 
10 . The God ( Allah ) is for Believers only 
11 . Difference in status of men & women 
12 . Prophet Mohhammed ( PUBH ) was the last messanger of God . 
13 . The Day of Ressurction 
  These were his beliefs from the very beginning , not evolutionary . From day one he was firm in his beliefs & All the Gurbani stands as a testimony to his philosophy . For every one Muslim thinking Guru Nanak Dev Ji to be a Muslim , one can come across at One hundred Hindus claiming him to be a Hindu instead . Don't go for others beliefs , read Gurbani & find it for urself . Sikhism is a totally independent faith , avery Modern Religion .


----------

